# What Lighting Fixture Would Suit Me Best.....



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I'm researching into what type of light fixture to purchase. So far I have narrowed it down to three choices,
1- Coralife 30 Inch AquaLight T5 HO Fixture (2-31W)
2- Marineland Double Bright LED Light Fixture (24-36 Inch) 8 - 1W LEDs producing 600 lumens
3-Fishneedit.com T5 HO 30" but the bulbs are 24" 2bulbs (24w)

I don't want to purchase one that'll give off too much light producing way too much algae. My plan is to keep a planted tank with med light plants and will start on a fert regime as soon as i meet up with Tim B. So how do i choose a fixture with that being kept in mind? I like choice number 2 because it's energy efficient and has different settings mimicking day and nite lite.
I have a 30 gallon Hagen tank which is already planted and has a few neon tetras and long fin danios. If this were you, what would you choose and why?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

The light selection comes down to personal preference and cost.

Before making a decision, see if you can get a physical look of the product and figure out the return on investment (ROI) of the 3 fixture and the selection of wavelength you have for the light. See if you can find people on here that has LED, T5, and etc lighting system so you can get a comparison on the growth and results of the plants.

While looking for a better explanation on light spectrum/wavelength, I came across a discussion dating back 10 years ago talking about kelvin and bulbs used in the aquarium.

Light Spectrum and Color Temperature

Personally, I still lean towards T5 over LED for the fact that LED white light is short on the red color spectrum. When aquarium lighting manufacturer decides to add red and far-red LED to supplement the white LED and go with 2-3w diode instead of 1w diode, I will get the fixture right away for all the benefits that is well known for LED lighting.

Below is an analysis on white LED.

LEDs - Gallium Indium Nitride UV, violet, purple, blue, aqua, turquoise, green, white. Also Gallium Arsenide and others. New LED MUSEUM! GaN, InGaN, SiC, GaAs, GaP, GaAlP, ZnSe, flashlight, flashlights.

If you look at the giesemann T5 midday and aquaflora, which are design for planted tank, there is a huge peak in the orange/red

Giesemann Lichttechnik -

Now for the selection.

Coralife 30" fixture uses a non standard sized bulb. giesemann does not carry 30" 31watt HOT5. So far, the only bulb I see available are the coralife. You will not have much choice besides using coralife bulbs.

Check to see if lighting manufacturer (Philips, GE, etc) makes any 30" in case you decide not to go with the coralife 30" T5 bulbs in the future. As well, see if there are any distributor/wholesaler/retailer have any available in the lower mainland.

Marineland LED: What is the spacing between the 8 - 1w white LED bulbs over the 30" fixture? Are they being space in a 24" space but the fixture is 30"? Or are thy space throughout the 30" spacing? Reason I asked is, if the LED are space between 24", then the light coverage from left and right is going to be similar to the 24" fishneedsit light.

Fishneedsit - To me sounds to be the most economical of the 3. Being that they use a standard 24" T5 tube instead of 30" T5 of the coralife. You still have a selection of bulbs to choose from.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Marineland LED is a 30" fixture but the bulbs are 24", they are spaced 4" apart. I just learned that the LED bulbs can not be replaced once they die they die. I read over the links and I like the sounds of the 
Giesemann Lichttechnik - PowerChrome Aquaflora bulbs where can I buy them. After researching the three I am leaning towards fishneedit. 
Will there be enuff/sufficient light for a 30 gallon tank omitted from two 24" bulbs to ensure healthy growth of plants? The giesemann bulbs are they High Output as well?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

You can get the giesemann bulb from JLAquatics. 

JLAquatics carry all 3 of the items you are looking for.

The giesemann bulbs are HO T5.

2x 24" HO T5 will be plenty for 30 gallon.

Do you know what is the life span rating for the diode on the marineland? 

HO T5 bulbs should be replacement every 1 to 3 years depending on how much of a drop off there is in performance. I have run mine for 3 years and there is a noticeable difference in brightness.

Giesemann Aquaflora should be more orange/yellow to the eyes than the Giesemann Midday base on the color spectrum chart.

Midday is probably better esthetically.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

How much do the bulbs go for? The lifespan as said by an employee at JLAquatics is close to 8 yrs dependent on use. I have to order the fixture from fishneedit. Finally I am certain on what light fixture that I will go for and the bulbs. Does JL carry the fixture??? Curious as to what three items u r referring to? Well other than the bulbs???


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

JL carry, the 2 fixture, and the bulbs. 

Opps, I meant all 3 items you are interested in.. not looking for.

was going to post emersed setup, but not a good comparison for aquarium bulbs. 3000k is way too orange compared to giesemann midday and aquaflora.

Giesemann bulbs for 24" average $25.

I use GE Starcoat 6500k 48" HO T5 $15
and GE ecolux 3000k 48" HO T5 - $9

for my planted submersed setup

Philips has color spectrum chart for their bulbs. good to know where the peaks are in the wavelength.


----------

